# r100 wabash,lndiana



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

I dont know about any other ones real close but there is a KOA campground in Bluffton, IN. about 35 minutes from wabash and Ouabache state park in bluffton. There is also a campground at salamonie resevoir but I dont know what the facilities are like there. Hope this helps


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

You can give the folks at Bass and Bucks a call at 260-569-1853, I am sure they can give you the info you need, I know they usually have some camping on site but I am not sure if there are any electric or shower hookups, they can tell you what you need to know!


----------



## sbackxt (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks guys gonna call them tom. lookin forward to meeting some knew people and gettin away for the weekend:thumbs_up


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

people had campers right their last year and my buddy is taking his this year


----------



## rocket83 (Dec 9, 2007)

*?*

I'd like to know also if anyone finds out forsure


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbs_upmay see you there david,still working out the details.will be a lot more fun shooting one vs hosting it.


----------



## sbackxt (Mar 14, 2009)

nhudson said:


> :thumbs_upmay see you there david,still working out the details.will be a lot more fun shooting one vs hosting it.


 mississinewa campground looks like it's bout 20 min. away think that's where we'll be fri til sun:thumbs_up


----------



## monster10rackst (Sep 5, 2007)

*Some helpful info*


Its going to be $10 per night per tent or rv.....primative 

We don't have set campsites its first come first served 

Fire wood will be provided and we have a dozen or so fire rings

Alcohol is allow at campsites only and please be respectful of others

We still are not sure who all the special guests will be


----------



## sbackxt (Mar 14, 2009)

monster10rackst said:


> Its going to be $10 per night per tent or rv.....primative
> 
> We don't have set campsites its first come first served
> 
> ...


no electric there though right? we gotta have some fans


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

go to bassandbucks.com and you can email them direct to get all your questions answered faster. they will email you back faster than finding out on here. hope this helps.


----------



## monster10rackst (Sep 5, 2007)

No electric Primitive only 

But we will have a new shower house build by then


----------



## sbackxt (Mar 14, 2009)

KOA in bluffton reserved today who else will be there


----------



## monster10rackst (Sep 5, 2007)

It's 5 weeks away


----------



## Mr.Big (Mar 29, 2010)

what is the dates on the shoot


----------



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

July 31 and Aug 1


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm hoping to make the drive up. hear its a great shoot


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

So should I bring my stool.....is there ussually a wait at each target?


----------



## sbackxt (Mar 14, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> So should I bring my stool.....is there ussually a wait at each target?


if it's anything like the one in KY. yes stool will be needed. it's always nice to sit down a few here and there.


----------



## rocket83 (Dec 9, 2007)

*info*

anyone know of any decent hotels fairly close to the shoot? not 100% sure if we'll be camping or staying at a hotel yet


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

I believe there is on eor two hotels in Wabash, not sure of the names. There is also Marion 20 minutes, Kokomo 25 minutes, Huntington 20 minutes also Peru is about 15 minutes, you might try there.
If camping try the Salamonie Resevoir, very nice.


----------



## monster10rackst (Sep 5, 2007)

Wabash Inn
1950 South Wabash Street, Wabash, IN‎ - (260) 563-7451‎

Holiday Inn
1311 North Cass St, Wabash, IN‎ - (260) 569-1189‎

There are also 4 more within 15 minutes.


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

We decided that we are heading up...I guess we will see you there David.


----------



## sbackxt (Mar 14, 2009)

HunterRidge said:


> We decided that we are heading up...I guess we will see you there David.


cool man me,jessica,randy, megan and the barr's will be there fri. afternoon at the koa ya'll stayin up there somewhere to i guess?


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

Yea, not sure where yet...we r heading up sat morning, I got to work that Friday night


----------



## monster10rackst (Sep 5, 2007)

Getting closer guys....3 weeks


----------



## bowtecher22 (Feb 2, 2007)

Awesome shoot been there for last 5 years and it keeps getting better!


----------



## monster10rackst (Sep 5, 2007)

The shower house is looking awesome....I'll try getting pictures today


----------



## sbackxt (Mar 14, 2009)

bowtecher22 said:


> Awesome shoot been there for last 5 years and it keeps getting better!


what kinda ground is it very hilly flat in the shade ?


----------



## bb1 (Apr 10, 2005)

90% wooded with some hills...a half way house full stocked


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

rocket83 said:


> anyone know of any decent hotels fairly close to the shoot? not 100% sure if we'll be camping or staying at a hotel yet





ROSKO P said:


> I believe there is on eor two hotels in Wabash, not sure of the names. There is also Marion 20 minutes, Kokomo 25 minutes, Huntington 20 minutes also Peru is about 15 minutes, you might try there.
> If camping try the Salamonie Resevoir, very nice.





monster10rackst said:


> Wabash Inn
> 1950 South Wabash Street, Wabash, IN‎ - (260) 563-7451‎
> 
> Holiday Inn
> ...


I don't know if it is a "decent" hotel, but I was able to get a room at the Knight's Inn, right off of 15 for $55.00 a night through Priceline.com
Was close and all we needed was a bed, plus there is a restaurant right there too. Not far from Bass and Bucks.
Highball and I will be there Friday night. Looks like a six plus hour drive for us!
Highball will be shooting while I will be spectating! Not quite dialed in like I want to be to participate in this event, but it should be fun to watch!!!


----------



## monster10rackst (Sep 5, 2007)

I've been busy with the weed eater and mower....the lanes are looking good...


----------



## bowtecher22 (Feb 2, 2007)

3 more days!


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

lc12 said:


> I don't know if it is a "decent" hotel, but I was able to get a room at the Knight's Inn, right off of 15 for $55.00 a night through Priceline.com
> Was close and all we needed was a bed, plus there is a restaurant right there too. Not far from Bass and Bucks.
> Highball and I will be there Friday night. Looks like a six plus hour drive for us!
> Highball will be shooting while I will be spectating! Not quite dialed in like I want to be to participate in this event, but it should be fun to watch!!!


How dialed in do you need to be to take most shots at 20-30 yards?

I borrowed a bow, I have never shot, this morning and sighted it in at lunch....will be shooting this weekend....:wink:

Trust me, bring your bow and stuff, if you dont you will regret it...its super laid back...

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Just booked my room at the Wabash Inn. Anyone know of any celebrities that may be there.....besides me.....lol!!


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

just wondering how everything went at bassandbucks i wasn't able to make it my daughter had softball tournaments both days. would loved to have went though. plan on going next weekend to michigan r-100 on sat.
haope everyone had a blast!!!


----------

